# Your best chewy cookie recipe!



## andreacvbb (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey girls...

i am just searching for the best chewy cookie recipe...dont care about the ingredients...chocolate, nuts or whatever....
i dont have a good one....like american mum`s do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not a recipe, but my cookies are incredibly soft for days because I use soft tofu (smoothie tofu) instead of eggs. I use about an egg's amount of soft tofu for each egg needed and they turn out well.

For an actual recipe, buy a bag of chocolate chips. They pretty much always have a recipe on it. I'm sorry I can't be of more help; I stopped using recipes a few years ago


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 9, 2008)

I really wish that I knew the recipe they use at the school that I work at. The cookies are so damn soft and chewy. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

the keys to soft chewy cookies are to use shortening (in place of some or all butter) and brown sugar (or part of the sugar should be brown). my mom always used the tollhouse recipe using 1/2 cup crisco and 1/2 cup real butter instead of 1 cup real butter.


----------

